

Apple Watch: Asking Why and Saying No - livestyle
http://stratechery.com/2014/apple-watch-asking-saying/

======
charlesism
This post strikes me as somewhat charitable. The nearest thing to a killer
feature on this watch is turn-by-turn+haptic feedback. Some features Tim
demoed in the keynote were distinctly Newton-ian - what would SJ have to say
about an app to let you send little scribbles to your friends' watches? That's
Garry Trudeau territory. On the whole, this device seems like a "phone for
your phone" to me. Imho, Apple should have waited a couple years for the
technology to catch up. Eg: until they could miniaturize the innards to not
require pairing with an iPhone; until the battery could last at least a week;
until the low end price could be around $200. In its current state, I can't
imagine there's very many people who "need to have it."

